
Do you use robo advisors to invest? - adarsh_thampy
One of the pioneers of Robo Investing, Hedgeable, shut down recently. WorthFM and some more robo advisors shut down a while back.<p>Do you invest in low-cost index ETFs or do you invest with robo advisors?
======
ryanmercer
Both. 401k is at a traditional broker, I use a robo advisor for my IRA and yet
a third broker when I want to own something specific.

I don't put a lot into the IRA so it's mostly just a long-term experiment to
see how well it does compared to how I have my 401k invested. I've been more
than happy with how it has performed though.

